# Other Languages > jQuery >  Current version of Jquery Datatable ?

## chemicalsbtc

I started a project of APKNite for about 4 months ago. I downloaded the latest version of Jquery datatable, as I see it in the comments it is 1.10.19 (no matter that the current release-version is 1.10.17 https://cdn.datatables.net/releases.html)

I have used the name-property in the column-definition :

{data: "caseNumber", title: "case-id", visible: true, name: "casenumber".....}

- as I read in the documentation. Now I want to access the name-property, and read the documentation:

https://datatables.net/reference/api/column().name()

Some people had got (as me) the error .name is not a function.

Aaahhh - the documentation of the column().name() function is for Jquery datatable 2.0.0 (as written in upper right corner)

Is that version released - or is there any way to access the name property of the column?

----------


## Siddhi Patel

DataTables 1.10. 22 is the current stable release of DataTables.

----------

